# The Dayan I is now officially called "Taiyan"



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

So in the designer's thread officially introducing their puzzles:
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/viewthread.php?tid=74153

He mentioned that the first Dayan 3x3 will now be called "Taiyan", to accomidate the numerous emerging 3x3 cubes under the Dayan name. 
He said that it was indeed originally called "Dayan 3x3" at first, as this was their first-ever product. But now that they have produced numerous different puzzles, including several 3x3 models, the cube shall now be referred as "Taiyan", inspired by the mistranslation a long time ago. 

The name "Taiyan", however, have a different meaning than the originally mistaken name. This new name means "Enormous Blaze", while the old mistranslation was simply mistaking "Big Goose" as "Old Goose".


I'll try to translate what he posted when I have time, but right now I am writing a pen mod tutorial.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 15, 2011)

Wat pen? I need a good spin pen


----------



## Roobix (Apr 15, 2011)

I could go for an enormous blaze right about now.


----------



## Owen (Apr 15, 2011)

I will now call the Guhong the Taiyan 3. Shut up.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 15, 2011)

so they went from taiyan to dayan to taiyan?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> so they went from taiyan to dayan to taiyan?


 
No, the original cube was never named Taiyan, only mistranslated as such. Now it is officially the Taiyan cube, while all others are still Dayan.

Does this mean that the official name is the Dayan Taiyan (as opposed to Dayan Guhong, etc)?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

miniGOINGS said:


> No, the original cube was never named Taiyan, only mistranslated as such. Now it is officially the Taiyan cube, while all others are still Dayan.
> 
> Does this mean that the official name is the Dayan Taiyan (as opposed to Dayan Guhong, etc)?


 
That's right.

DaYan TaiYan
DaYan GuHong
DaYan LingYun
DaYan LunHuei
DaYan ZhanChi


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 16, 2011)

Couldn't follow anything in the designer's thread where he officially introduced the Dayan puzzles. It all looks like chinese to me in http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=74153 

So, is it just names now, don't they also have numbers any more? Is Lunhui no longer a 4, and isn't zhanchi a 5 any longer?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 16, 2011)

I suppose this at least helps clear it up. Is there a model before the TaiYan? Because we can still use the numbers by calling them DaYan, DaYan 2, DaYan 3, etc (to answer Calvin's question). I think we should use the names, because the GuHong has different versions as well and what not.


----------

